# Thickest, Prettiest Tails!!!



## xXEventerXx (Nov 27, 2010)




----------



## Buckcherry (Nov 18, 2010)

This is my rescue so he is skinny and needs muscle at the moment but he has a nice tail..


----------



## xXEventerXx (Nov 27, 2010)

Its so long i love it


----------



## peppyrox (Apr 23, 2010)

I love thick tails on horses! My horse's tail only just touches the ground, but his previous owner said that she had cut it because it used to drag on the ground!


----------



## Strange (Jan 11, 2009)

His tail is on the ground here.


----------



## lahorsewhisperer (Mar 6, 2009)

Here is my boys tail...I think its gorgeous...especially for a pasture kept horse!!


----------



## Zeke (Jun 27, 2010)

This is my old mare, I LOVED her tail. Even if it took lots of work to maintain haha. 



















It was definitely the THICKEST I've ever seen and I used to trim it bi-weekly so it didn't reach the ground. We did too much backing up and sliding as reiners to have it dragging too much.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

I'd post mine, but their tales look like bold broom! :lol:


----------



## Rachel1786 (Nov 14, 2010)

Here are my 3 tails lol


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

We have some pretty good tails at my house. The single horse is 2 in this picture and her tail touches the ground.

The black horses are half siblings and when there momma was pegnant I would have to cut a good 10" off of her tail regularly to keep it from dragging the ground


----------



## Eureka (Nov 14, 2010)

My old mare's



My young one... Not so long but she's only 2


----------



## crimson88 (Aug 29, 2009)

Crimson's before I cut it too his fetlocks. Before cutting it, it measured 46" long and he is 32" tall


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

Don't have any great shots of her tail specifically but you can kinda see it in these photos of her covering herself in filth!


----------



## HorseChic (Jun 19, 2010)

^cute


----------



## Haley (Aug 18, 2009)

Having thick tails are not as fun as people think. LOL.


----------



## DunOverIt (Dec 14, 2010)

Broadway Commanders..


----------



## masatisan (Jan 12, 2009)

Caleb's tail:
straight







side








Du Coteau Dark Fox Dream


----------



## MightyEventer (Sep 28, 2010)

coolest tail ever!

not my pony- its a pony that used to be at my barn but was sold

oh how i wish i could say my horse has a wonderful tail, but hes scrawny and lameee! haha


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

That is a cool tail - I would be making red head jokes left right and center if that was my horse!!!


----------

